# Free(mium) version of Pro Tools audio editor soon.



## FAST6191 (Jan 27, 2015)

Got it in a newsletter for a video program but http://www.fastcompany.com/3041373/...-a-free-version-of-the-audio-editing-software has a good writeup in the meantime.
http://apps.avid.com/ProToolsFirst/ is the site for it all.

Pro Tools is one of the bigger reasonably high end audio tools that mere mortals can get to play with. Quite what triggered the move nobody is quite sure of; they already have a subscription service option to compete with Adobe (who do the Audition program, which was in turn once known as Cool Edit Pro, and would be one of the bigger offerings in this world), FL Studio is hardly eating their lunch and GarageBand (Apple's offering) is not winning itself many fans these days.
As with most efforts like this it is restricted compared to the paid offerings but free still gets you 16 tracks at all the usual sample rates, 4 inputs if you have the hardware for it, 16 midi, 16 instruments and respectable offerings for the other various metrics you might measure such a program by. You will also be lacking some of the fancier filters.

Myself I have most of what I need from Audacity and Openmpt, or what comes with my video editors, but some around here would probably be interested to see it.


----------



## ody81 (Jan 27, 2015)

They're getting desperate.
More and more people are getting exactly what they need from every other DAW out there.
Samplitude's my go to DAW these days, love it. Abelton ain't bad either.

Pro Tools is like some lumbering dinosaur with very limited appeal to the majority of peeps.
It isn't just me either...
https://www.facebook.com/protoolsbites?ref=stream

But, at least it's a freebie.
Strangely, the limitations are pretty lax, unless you're running some shit ton of gear anyway.

Edit: What they need to do now is release a free VST to RTAS converter...

Edit 2: I forgot to ask, if anyone's thinking about going for this, what do you use at the moment?


----------



## FAST6191 (Jan 27, 2015)

ody81 said:


> More and more people are getting exactly what they need from every other DAW out there.



I am by no means an audio editor/producer/creator (see the part where audacity and openmpt does for my needs) but that has me curious. It was one said of Microsoft Word that "most people only use 10% of the program, however it is always a different 10%". A couple of years ago though people seemed to click with something like libreoffice (or even that stuff they do on idevices) and the previous sentence did not apply so much.


----------



## ody81 (Jan 27, 2015)

FAST6191 said:


> I am by no means an audio editor/producer/creator (see the part where audacity and openmpt does for my needs) but that has me curious. It was one said of Microsoft Word that "most people only use 10% of the program, however it is always a different 10%". A couple of years ago though people seemed to click with something like libreoffice (or even that stuff they do on idevices) and the previous sentence did not apply so much.


 

My thinking is their trying to beat garage band and free and budget tools just like it at their own game, and using that Pro Tools brand name to hook a few new users.

The confusing thing is, what the hell would a user of garage band want with Pro Tools?
Or anyone outside of a posh studio for that matter?

It's unwieldy, complex (as opposed to deep and functional), has an enormous learning curve to achieve the simplest tasks, doesn't use VSTi plugins without a paid for converter that isn't all it's cracked up to be, and it feels completely antiquated compared to todays DAWs.

Pro Tools seems like it's kept alive solely by the pop industry and orchestral work. It got bitch slapped by Sony Acid back in the day, and everything that's come since.
(Sorry to go on, but I feel very strongly about this POS)

So yeah, what the hell would the average guy want with this, and do they really think people are ever gonna upgrade to a real paid for version?
Fucking Avid.

Edit: I seem upset, I'm not. Just very confused. I'd still love to hear from someone looking to try it out coming from something like garage band or reaper.
Unless they're aiming more at (omg) podcasters? dun dun dunnnnn


----------



## loco365 (Feb 27, 2015)

"No instrument? No problem. Create musical parts with virtual instruments (VIs), plug-in software that generates instrument sounds on your computer—anything from beats and loops, to guitars, bass, and more cowbell."

Where is the "Buy Now" button?


----------

